# Need help from tobacco smokers.



## cyberlync (Jul 27, 2016)

Hello forum,

First of all I would like to apologise if this is against the rules, went through them and couldn't see anything wrong with this request. Please correct me if I am incorrect.

I am looking to try a spcific brand of Indian cigarettes, and have not been able to find a place online. I am trying here in hope of finding a person in India, who would help me. This is just for personal use and only 1/2 packs out of curiosity.
Won't mention brand yet, in case this post is against a rule i missed.


----------

